# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ξεκίνημα με Budgies

## mrsoulis

καλημέρα,

θα έπρεπε να έχω ξεκινήσει το θέμα λίγο νωρίτερα αλλα δεν ήθελα να το γρουσουζέψω καθώς είναι το πρώτο μου ζευγάρι το οποίο μάλλον θα βγάλει και ενσπορα αυγουλάκια.... πριν απο αρκετές μέρες πέτυχα τα πουλάκια ανήσυχα και παρακολουθώντας τα λιγο διακριτικά πέτυχα βατέμα παρότι δεν είχαν καν φωλιά.... ευτυχώς είχα ήδη αγοράσει μια απο καιρο και την έβαλα αφου κοίταξα και μακροπρόθεσμες προβλέψεις του καιρού, όπου είδα θερμοκρασίες απο 7-8 μεχρι 17-18... ευτυχώς δεν έπεσαν έξω... την επόμενη που έβαλα την φωλια λοιπόν βρήκα και το πρωτο αυγο (17/02/15).... μεχρι τις 23 ήταν 4 τα αυγα... σήμερα θα κοιτάξω πάλι και θα βγάλω φωτογραφίες γιατι δεν θέλω να την ενοχλώ και συνέχεια...

Η κουκλα είναι μέσα συνεχεια και ο φιλαράκος ή θα φυλάει την είσοδο της φωλιάς ή θα ειναι μέσα και αυτός... ο λόγος που ξεκίνησα το θέμα είναι οτι σημερα το πρωι μετα απο αρκετες μέρες είδα την κούκλα έξω και τον αρσενικό... απο πάνω της :winky:

----------


## blackmailer

με το καλό λοιπόν να εμφανιστούν και μικρά μπατζάκια στη φωλίτσα σας!!! να μην σε ανησυχεί ότι ξαναβατεύονται...κάθε βάτεμα εξάλλου μπορεί να γονιμοποιήσει νομίζω μέχρι 4 αυγά, εάν κάνει κι άλλα είτε θα είναι άσπορα είτε θέλει ξανά βάτεμα!! είναι πολύ φυσιολογικό πάντως. Να μην αγχώνεσαι και να τα ενοχλείς μόνο για τα απολύτως απαραίτητα ειδικά στην αρχή που ίσως και για αυτά να είναι η πρώτη αναπαραγωγή!!! καλές γέννες....

----------


## mrsoulis

ενα βατεμα πετυχα πριν το πρωτο αυγο και ενα σημερα που εχουν ηδη γεννησει 4 τουλαχιστον την τελευταια φορα που κοιταξα... μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα εγω δεν τα ενοχλω καθολου....

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Να σου πάνε όλα καλά.
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι άσχετη η ερώτησή μου αλλά τι ηλικία έχει το ζευγαράκι σου?
Αν θες μου γράφεις κάποια πράγματα για την προετοιμασία που έκανες? Εννοώ διατροφή.
Και γω σε ένα μήνα περίπου θα βάλω τη φωλιά και θα ήθελα μια συμβουλή από κάποιον που ήδη έχει ξεκινήσει.
Και για τη φωλιά να σε ρωτήσω. βάζει μέσα και κάποιο υπόστρωμα? 
Από διάβασμα σε άρθρα του φόρουμ έχω ρίξει άπειρο... Χαχαχα!!!

----------


## δημητρα

καλη συνεχεια

----------


## mrsoulis

κοιτα τα βασικα ακολουθησα μη νομιζεις... εξαλλου απο φιλο που τα εχω παρει μου λεει οτι αναπαραγονται πολύ ευκολα και φαντασου αυτος τα εχει σε μια μεγαλη κλουβα και δε τους βαζει ουτε αυγο!!!

εγω παντως ακου τι εκανα... τους εβαζα καμελινα κια και περιλλα στην τροφη, αυγο μια φορα την εβδομαδα, μηλαρακι αρκετα συχνα, και διαφορα λαχανικα κυριως μπροκολο, πιπερια και διαφορα μαρουλικα... δεν ηταν ακριβως προετοιμασια σε φουλ ρυθμους αλλα τα ειδα ξαφνικα να ζευγαρώνουν και ετσι έβαλα φωλια....

ακολουθησε πιστα τις οδηγιες του φορουμ αλλα αν ειναι να τα βαλεις σε ενα μηνα δεν νομιζω να εχεις προβλημα και με συντηριτικη προετοιμασια... ετσι πιτευω εγώ τουλάχιστον...

----------


## blackmailer

όλα τα πουλιά θέλουν προετοιμασία γιατί εάν ξεκινήσουν την αναπαραγωγή μπορεί να κάνουν απανωτές μέχρι και 3 ή παραπάνω γέννες...έτσι επειδή τότε θα εξασθενήσει ο οργανισμός τους πρέπει να έχουν εφοδιαστεί με βιταμίνες απο νωρίς οπότε όσο πιο πολύ μπορούμε φρούτα λαχανικά και πλούσιο μείγμα σπόρων. Τα μπάτζι όντως αναπαράγονται εύκολα, απλή ξύλινη φωλίτσα την κλασσική του εμπορίου (γύρω στα 6-7 ευρώ κοστίζει), αν θέλεις βάζεις και λίγο πριονίδι και κρατούν αυτά μέσα όσο θέλουν, το υπόλοιπο σε μια μέρα έχει βγεί εκτός φωλιάς! εγώ δεν τους έβαζα ποτέ τίποτα σε αυτά που έχουμε...

----------


## mrsoulis

ξεχασα να πω ότι τους έβαζα και καθε δευτερη μερα βιταμίνη Ε στο νερό... αυτό από τις αρχές του μήνα

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Περιμένουμε λοιπόν τα ευχάριστα.
Με το καλό.
Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλησπέρα Αντώνη !!
Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο χαίρομαι από την μία που μπήκες στον κόσμο των παπαγάλων, αλλά και για την εξέλιξη και την σχέση που έχουν τα μικρά σου budgie !!! Διπλή χαρά … :Happy0064:  :: 
 Θα σου παραθέσω τα εξής άρθρα για τα μικρά σου να δεις για το είδος και την αναπαραγωγή :
1.Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)
2.Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
3.H διατροφή ενός budgie
4.ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ για τα είδη ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΩΝ ανάλογα με τις διατροφικές ιδιαιτερότητες τους
5.Budgerigars-Οδηγός αναπαραγωγής
6.Κόκκαλο σουπιάς!
Νομίζω πως τα έχεις διαβάσει αλλά μήπως σου ξέφυγε κάτι χαχαχαχα !!!
Λοιπόν ευχάριστο και πολύ θετικό το ότι είδες βάτεμα αλλά θέλω να μου πείς αν αυτό το βάτεμα που είδες πρίν την γέννηση των αυγών ήταν το πρώτο τους ! Αν όντως είναι το πρώτο τους , και μετά από μια μέρα ακολούθησε το αυγό δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι γόνιμο το πρώτο , μπορεί όμως τα επόμενα τρία να είναι !!! 
Πόσο καιρό τα κλωσάει τα ήδη υπάρχοντα αυγά ? Θα κάνεις ωοσκόπηση ?
 Με προβλημάτισε το βάτεμα το δεύτερο αλλά μπορεί και να μην το έκαναν απαραίτητα για γονιμοποίηση !!
Στη ιστορία των budgie υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις με 9 αυγά στην φωλιά και όλα γόνιμα !!! Για την διατροφή καλό θα ήταν να έκανες προετοιμασία πιο καλά … !!! Ελπίζω να έχεις κόκαλο σουπιάς και δίνε αυγό ή αυγοτροφή !!! Εμπλούτισε με λαχανικά και φρούτα όπως πολύ σωστά τους παρέχεις ήδη … Μην ξανά βιαστείς να βάλεις φωλιά και ας γεννηθεί αυγό !! Φωλιά καλό θα ήταν να βάζεις όταν θα έχεις κάνει προγραμματισμένη αναπαραγωγή (διατροφή κτλ.) .
Σε τι κλουβάκι τα έχεις , διαστάσεις …
Εύχομαι κάποια στιγμή να τα γνωρίσουμε τα μικρά σου μιας και είναι αδυναμία και τα budgie !!!  :Party0035:  ::  :Happy0045: 
Όλα να πάνε καλά και περιμένουμε να δούμε μπόμπιρεεεες ... :Party0011:

----------


## mrsoulis

ευχαριστώ για όλα... φυσικα και τα εχω διαβάσει και τα συμβουλεύομαι συνέχεια... όσο για τα βατέματα ειδα το πρωτο και εβαλα φωλια, την αλλη μερα ηρθε το πρωτο αυγο και απο τότε η κουκλα ειναι συνέχεια μέσα στη φωλια... περίπου καθε 2 μέρες ερχόταν και ενα αυγο... ωοσκόπηση λεω να κάνω αν περάσουν 5-6 μέρες και δεν δω άλλο αυγό γιατι δεν ξερω πιο εχει έρθει πρώτο... πάντως δεν σηκώνεται καθόλου από τη φωλιά και μάλιστα ενίοτε ειναι και ο συζηγος μέσαα...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πάρα πολύ ωραία !!!
όπως περίμενα τα έχεις διαβάσει τα άρθρα απλά ήθελα να τα υπενθυμίσω !!!
Ναί το αρσενικό το δικό μου καθόταν έξω από την φωλιά και με το παραμικρό έμπαινε μέσα...
Θα την ταίζει κιόλας ... απλά μπορεί και να υπάρξει και κάνα τσακωμός ή εκείνη να αγριέψει αν αυτός θέλει να κλωσήσει ή να την βατέψει !!!
όσο κινείτε σε όρια που του βάζει εκείνη θα είναι όλα καλά !!!
καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν !!! :Happy0065:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Συγνώμη που ξαναπετάγομαι αλλά νομίζω ότι και γω είμαι στο ξεκίνημα οπότε δικαιολογημένα θα θέσω εδώ την απορία μου.
Ελπίζω mrsoulis να μη σε ενοχλεί που χρησιμοποιώ το θέμα σου για να θέσω και εγώ τις απορίες μου.

Να ρωτήσω κάτι λοιπόν.
Εμένα η μικρή μου είναι 10 μηνών και κάνει σαν παλαβή για τον αρσενικό. Τον είδα μια φορά να πατάει το πόδι του στην πλάτη της αλλά δε νομίζω να προχώρησε.
Λέω να βάλω φωλιά σε κανένα μήνα από τώρα. Τι λέτε?  Θα είναι καλή περίοδος? Φυσικά κάνω προετοιμασία.

----------


## mrsoulis

Φυσικά και δεν με πειράζει... εξάλλου από τις δικές απορίες μπορώ να μάθω και εγώ... από όσα έχω διαβάσει αν βαλει το ποδι του στην πλατη της το πιθανότερο είναι να ακολουθήσει και βάτεμα... έχε το νου σου μηπως και δεις κανένα αυγό στον πάτο του κλουβιού ή σε καμια ταίστρα αν έχεις εσωτερικες ανοιχτές... η καλυτερη ηλικία λένε πως είναι 18 μηνών αλλα και στην ηλικία της δικιάς σου πιστεύω είναι ώριμες... 

Εγω τους έβαλα φωλιά μόλις ειδα προθεση γέννας μετα το πρωτο βατεμα... τωρα αν εκανα καλα θα δειξει στην πορεία... τα δικά σου πουλακια ειναι σε εσωτερικό ή εξωτερικό χώρο;

----------


## blackmailer

Στα μπατζι η πιο συνηθισμένη ηλικία αναπαραγωγής είναι στους 12 μήνες και εαν έχει προηγηθεί μια καλή διατροφική προετοιμασία με αυγό/αυγοτροφή, λαχανικά, φρούτα και φυσικά σουπιοκόκκαλο μόνιμα στο κλουβί τότε δεν νομίζω ότι έχεις να φοβάσαι κάτι. άστα κανα μήνα ακόμα χωρίς φωλίτσα και δώσε μπρόκολο, καρότο, λάχανο, κανα μηλαράκι, καλαμπόκι, αρακά, πιπεριά... και μετά που θα έχει ζεστάνει και ο καιρός λίγο και θα πλησιάζει και πιο πολύ στους 12 μήνες ζωής βάζεις και τη φωλιά. τα υπόλοιπα θα έρθουν μόνα τους!

----------


## mrsoulis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους... σήμερα γυρνόντας απο την δουλεια ειδα και ενα 5ο αυγουλάκι στην φωλίτσα... και η θηλυκιά συνεχίζει με μεγάλη αφοσίωση να ειναι μέσα στην φωλιά... το κακό είναι ότι ωαχνω να βρω το ωοσκόπιο μου και δε μπορώ να το βρω πουθενά... πάω για καινούργιο μάλλον...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους... σήμερα γυρνόντας απο την δουλεια ειδα και ενα 5ο αυγουλάκι στην φωλίτσα... και η θηλυκιά συνεχίζει με μεγάλη αφοσίωση να ειναι μέσα στην φωλιά... το κακό είναι ότι ωαχνω να βρω το ωοσκόπιο μου και δε μπορώ να το βρω πουθενά... πάω για καινούργιο μάλλον...


Πολύ καλά νέα...
Μπράβο!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

> Φυσικά και δεν με πειράζει... εξάλλου από τις δικές απορίες μπορώ να μάθω και εγώ... από όσα έχω διαβάσει αν βαλει το ποδι του στην πλατη της το πιθανότερο είναι να ακολουθήσει και βάτεμα... έχε το νου σου μηπως και δεις κανένα αυγό στον πάτο του κλουβιού ή σε καμια ταίστρα αν έχεις εσωτερικες ανοιχτές... η καλυτερη ηλικία λένε πως είναι 18 μηνών αλλα και στην ηλικία της δικιάς σου πιστεύω είναι ώριμες... 
> 
> Εγω τους έβαλα φωλιά μόλις ειδα προθεση γέννας μετα το πρωτο βατεμα... τωρα αν εκανα καλα θα δειξει στην πορεία... τα δικά σου πουλακια ειναι σε εσωτερικό ή εξωτερικό χώρο;


Μέσα τα έχω για να μην κρυώνουν. Έξω τα βγάζω καμιά φορά το μεσημέρι όταν έχει ζέστη.

----------


## blackmailer

> Έξω τα βγάζω καμιά φορά το μεσημέρι όταν έχει ζέστη.


 Μαργαρίτα εάν αποφασίσεις να προχωρήσεις σε αναπαραγωγή, τόσο κατα τη διάρκεια της προετοιμασίας του ζευγαριού, όσο και κατα τη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής απαγορεύονται οι μετακινήσεις του κλουβιού καθώς τα πουλιά στρεσσάρονται και δεν αποφοσιώνονται όπως θα έπρεπε στα αυγά ή στους νεοσσούς!

----------


## mrsoulis

Εγω τα εχω εξω μονιμα και μαλιστα τους εχω κλεισει τις 3 πλευρες και οταν κανει κρυο τα βραδια κλεινω και την μπρπστινη μερια με μια κουρελου... Δεν τα ενοχλω καθολου επισης μονο για την απαραιτητη καθημερινη φροντιδα!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

> Μαργαρίτα εάν αποφασίσεις να προχωρήσεις σε αναπαραγωγή, τόσο κατα τη διάρκεια της προετοιμασίας του ζευγαριού, όσο και κατα τη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής απαγορεύονται οι μετακινήσεις του κλουβιού καθώς τα πουλιά στρεσσάρονται και δεν αποφοσιώνονται όπως θα έπρεπε στα αυγά ή στους νεοσσούς!


Το έχω διαβάσει αυτό.
Για αυτό και προβληματίζομαι. Τα πουλιά τα έχω στο σαλόνι όλη μέρα και κατά τις 5 το απόγευμα τα πηγαίνω σε άλλο δωμάτιο που έχει ησυχία. Θέλουν την παρέα μας. Όλη την ώρα μας μιλάνε και η παπαγαλίνα θέλει να βγαίνει να κάνει τη βόλτα της εκτός κλουβιού. Μετά ξαναμπαίνει μόνη της.
Όμως καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν θα μπορώ να τα μετακινώ με τη φωλιά.
Είναι ασφαλές να τα βγάλω στο μπαλκόνι γύρω τα τέλη Μαρτίου?  Από θέμα κρύου λέω.  
Και μια ακόμη απορία. Η θηλυκιά είναι ήμερη και θέλει να βγαίνει έξω στο σπίτι. Μάλλον όταν θα βάλω τη φωλιά δε θα τη βγάζω έξω σωστά?

----------


## blackmailer

> Εγω τα εχω εξω μονιμα και μαλιστα τους εχω κλεισει τις 3 πλευρες και οταν κανει κρυο τα βραδια κλεινω και την μπρπστινη μερια με μια κουρελου... Δεν τα ενοχλω καθολου επισης μονο για την απαραιτητη καθημερινη φροντιδα!!!


αυτό ακριβώς έχω κάνει κι εγώ...απλά όταν έχει κρύο κατεβάζω ένα ναυλον και απο μπροστά !! νομίζω είναι το καλύτερο ώστε τα πουλιά να καταλαβαίνουν και τις αλλαγές των εποχών και να μην τρελαίνεται το βιολογικό τους ρολόι...

----------


## blackmailer

> Είναι ασφαλές να τα βγάλω στο μπαλκόνι γύρω τα τέλη Μαρτίου?  Από θέμα κρύου λέω.  
> Και μια ακόμη απορία. Η θηλυκιά είναι ήμερη και θέλει να βγαίνει έξω στο σπίτι. Μάλλον όταν θα βάλω τη φωλιά δε θα τη βγάζω έξω σωστά?


εννοείται να τα βγάλεις μόνιμα έξω, απλά να προσέξεις να μην τοποθετήσεις το κλουβί σε σημείο που να έχει ρεύματα αέρα!!! όσο για τις βόλτες εκτός κλουβιού νομίζω καλύτερο θα ήταν κατα τη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής αυτές να σταματήσουν! βασικά ίσως και η ίδια εκείνη την περίοδο απο μόνη της να είναι πιο προστατευτική και νευρική και να μην θέλει να πηγαίνει μακριά! εξάλλου θα έχει και το βαρύ φορτίο της επώασης των αυγών!

----------


## mrsoulis

Εγω πρωτη φορα ασχολουμαι με αυτα τα πουλακια και πραγματικα μου εχει κανει φοβερη εντυπωση η αφοσιωση της μανας! Απο το πρωτο αυγο και μετα ζητημα ειναι να την εχω δει 2-3 φορες εξω απο τη φωλια!!!

----------


## blackmailer

Νομίζω αυτό το'χουν γενικά οι παπαγάλοι...

----------


## mrsoulis

Δε ξερω και δεν εχω εμπειρια αλλα μου εχει κανει φοβερη εντυπωση!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ανυπομονώ βρε παιδιά!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Παιδια αν και λειπω σημερα εστειλα καποιον σπιτι και τα αυγα εγιναν 6...!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Παιδια αν και λειπω σημερα εστειλα καποιον σπιτι και τα αυγα εγιναν 6...!!!


Ο θεός να στα βλέπει και να τα έχει καλά ... 
Και 9-10 να φτάσει  υπομονή και ότι πρέπει να γινει θα γίνει !!!
Η αφοσίωση του θηλυκού είναι πολύ θετικό ...




> Είναι ασφαλές να τα βγάλω στο μπαλκόνι γύρω τα τέλη Μαρτίου? Από θέμα κρύου λέω. 
> Και μια ακόμη απορία. Η θηλυκιά είναι ήμερη και θέλει να βγαίνει έξω στο σπίτι. Μάλλον όταν θα βάλω τη φωλιά δε θα τη βγάζω έξω σωστά?


Γειά σου Μαργαρίτα !
Λοιπόν τα πουλάκια καλό θα ήταν να τα βγάλεις έξω όπως σου ειπαν τα παιδιά και παραπάνω ... απλά όταν βάζουμε φωλιά απαγορεύονται οι βόλτες έξω από το κλουβί , και να τα ενοχλούμε !!!!
Να το έχεις  ώς κανόνα ...
Κατά την κυοφορία το θηλυκό αν έξω στραβωπέσει ή κουτουλίσει κάπου και σπάσει μέσα της το αυγό , τότε σκούρα τα πράγματα !!!
Αν τραυματιστεί η ίδια , πώς θα πάει σε αναπαραγωγή ?? Ακόμα έξω όντας εγκυμονούσα θα κουράζεται πολύ εύκολα και θα χάνει ενέργεια που θα της χρειαστεί την ώρα της γέννας !!!
Πρίν μπεί λοιπόν φωλιά τα έχουμε έξω ώστε να γυμνάζονται και να είναι καλά γυμνασμένα και για την ωοτοκία αλλά και για το βάτεμα !!!
2-3 μέρες θεωρώ πρίν μπεί η φωλιά καλό θα ήταν να σταματήσουμε !!!
Καλό θα ήταν όμως από την στιγμή που θα αποφασίσουμε ότι μπαίνουν σε αναπαραγωγή να μειώνουμε βδομάδα-βδομάδα σιγά σιγά τις εξόδους μιας και μετά μπορεί να υπάρχουν παράπονα ....
Καλή συνέχεια !!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Το μόνο που με ανησυχεί τωρα ειναι αν ειναι αρκετά από αυτά ενσπορα αν θα τα καταφέρει με τόσα μικρά... Τουλάχιστον από όσο έχω διαβάσει δε θα σκάνε όλα μαζί οπότε θα εχει την ευκαιρία τουλάχιστον τις πρώτες δυο μέρες να τους δίνει την προσοχή που πρέπει...

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Το μόνο που με ανησυχεί τωρα ειναι αν ειναι αρκετά από αυτά ενσπορα αν θα τα καταφέρει με τόσα μικρά... Τουλάχιστον από όσο έχω διαβάσει δε θα σκάνε όλα μαζί οπότε θα εχει την ευκαιρία τουλάχιστον τις πρώτες δυο μέρες να τους δίνει την προσοχή που πρέπει...


Η άποψη μου είναι ότι η φύση τα προνόησε όλα !!!
Η διαφορά στο σκάσιμο των νεοσσών είναι χρόνος ώστε να δυναμώσουν τα πρώτα αλλά και στους γονείς να τα προλαβαίνουν !!
Αν εμείς τα παίρνουμε και τα κανονίζουμε να εκκολαφθούν όλα μαζί , τότε έχουμε θέμα, οι γονείς θα πρέπει να τρέχουν σαν τους τρελούς και θα εξαντληθουν , ενώ με τον φυσιολογικό τρόπο έχουν διάστημα να συνηθίζουν και να τα προλαβαίνουν !!!
Ας με διορθώσουν οι πιό έμπειρη , απλά αυτή είναι η ταπεινή γνώμη μου ... :Ashamed0005:

----------


## mrsoulis

Εγώ και λόγο απειρίας δεν τα πείραξα... Η αντίθετη άποψη όμως λέει ότι αν κάποια σκάσουν πρώτα θα υπερνικούν και θα επιβάλλονται στα μικρότερα την ώρα του ταισματος με αποτέλεσμα τα Δευτέρα μια μην προλαβαίνουν να φάνε την απαραίτητη ποσότητα... Θεωρία η οποία επίσης είναι ισχυρή...

----------


## δημητρα

> Εγώ και λόγο απειρίας δεν τα πείραξα... Η αντίθετη άποψη όμως λέει ότι αν κάποια σκάσουν πρώτα θα υπερνικούν και θα επιβάλλονται στα μικρότερα την ώρα του ταισματος με αποτέλεσμα τα Δευτέρα μια μην προλαβαίνουν να φάνε την απαραίτητη ποσότητα... Θεωρία η οποία επίσης είναι ισχυρή...


δεν συμβαινει αυτο με τους παπαγαλους, μην ανχωνεσαι ξερουν τι κανουν και πραγματικα θα τα καταφερουν. απλα πρεπει να τους τα παρεχεις ολα αφθονα και να εχεις κανει και καλη προετοιμασια, καθως επισης να σε βοηθησει και ο καιρος. καλη συνεχεια και απλα αστα στην ηρεμια τους, ξερουν αυτα.

----------


## mrsoulis

Καλημέρα αγόρασα εχθές ένα στυλό ωροσκόπιο στην Αθήνα που βρίσκομαι και σήμερα κατεβαίνω στο χωριό... Αύριο με το καλό λέω να κάνω μια ωοσκόπηση να δω τι γίνεται... Λογικά αν ειναι ενσπορα το πρώτο 8 του μηνός πρέπει να σκάσει μύτη το πρώτο!!!

----------


## blackmailer

περιμένουμε τα αποτελέσματα του ελέγχου ε....

----------


## mrsoulis

Εννοείτε και θα το έκανα σήμερα αλλά θα φτάσω βράδυ μάλλον και δε θέλω να τα ενοχλήσω... Αύριο το πρωί αν χρειαστεί να την βγει λιγο από τη φωλιά να ξεπιαστει κιόλας να κάνω και εγώ δουλειά μου...

----------


## mrsoulis

Καλημέρα... οπως σας ειχα ενημερώσει σημερα το πρωι εκανα την πρωτη ωοσκόπηση στα παπαγαλάκια μου... τα αποτελέσματα ήταν ενθαρυντικά... και λεω ενθαρυντικά γιατι δεν εχω καμια προηγουμενη εμπειρία εκτός απο ότι εχω διαβάσει σε αυτο το τόσο πολυτιμο φόρουμ και σας ευχαριστώ όλους γιαυτό...

ο τρόπος λοιπόν που τα εξέτασα ήταν ανοιγοντας το πάνω μέρος της φωλιάς και βαζοντας με προσοχη το ωοσκόπιο απαλά πανω σε κάθε αυγό... τα αποτελέσματα...

5 από τα 6 αυγά ήταν γεμάτα νευρωνες ( :winky:  αν το λεω σωστα... ακριβως όπως οι πρωτες φωτογραφίες στον *Οδηγός Ωοσκόπησης*μαλιστα θα έλεγα ακόμα πιο έντονες βέβαια δεν τα μετακινησα καθόλου τα αυγά για να δω τι γινεται σε όλες από όλες τις πλευρές του αυγού...

το 6ο αυγουλάκι που δεν είδα τίποτα ίσως είναι και το τελευταίο αυτο που βρήκαμε στην φωλιά το Σάββατο... 

Αυτό που ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι ότι χωρίς λέω πάλι να έχω κάποια εμπειρία μου φάνηκαν όλα τα αυγα περίπου στην ίδια κατάσταση παρότι έχουν αρκετές μέρες διαφορά (καθε 2 μέρες και ένα νέο αυγό) 

Τι νομίζετε θα έχουμε καλά αποτελέσματα;;;

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Αυτό που ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι ότι χωρίς λέω πάλι να έχω κάποια εμπειρία μου φάνηκαν όλα τα αυγα περίπου στην ίδια κατάσταση παρότι έχουν αρκετές μέρες διαφορά (καθε 2 μέρες και ένα νέο αυγό) 
> 
> Τι νομίζετε θα έχουμε καλά αποτελέσματα;;;


Νομίζω πως αφού το κλώσσημα ξεκινάει την ίδια στιγμή για τα περισσότερα αυγά, και η παπαγαλίνα δεν κάθεται να κλωσσήσει από το πρώτο αυγό, είναι λογικό να έχουν παρόμοια ανάπτυξη τα έμβρυα και να μην είναι κάποιο αισθητά μεγαλύτερο και πιο ανεπτυγμένο. 

Μπορεί να λέω και χαζομάρα βέβαια, περίμενε και τους πιο έμπειρους  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ο θεός να στα έχει καλά ...
Τίποτα άλλο ... Με το καλό να βγουν !!

----------


## mrsoulis

> Νομίζω πως αφού το κλώσσημα ξεκινάει την ίδια στιγμή για τα περισσότερα αυγά, και η παπαγαλίνα δεν κάθεται να κλωσσήσει από το πρώτο αυγό, είναι λογικό να έχουν παρόμοια ανάπτυξη τα έμβρυα και να μην είναι κάποιο αισθητά μεγαλύτερο και πιο ανεπτυγμένο.


κοιτα δεν εχω και καμια εμπειρία και επειδη η εκτροφή μου είναι και εξωτερικη και εγω λειπω και το μεγαλύτερο μερος της μερας στη δουλεια δεν μπορω να βαλω και το χερι μου στη φωτια αλλα... την εβλεπα συνεχεια μεσα στη φωλια απο το πρωτο αβγο τωρα τι να πω ισως και να τα συντηρουσε στη σωστη θερμοκρασία απλως... οπως και να χει φανταζομαι σε καμια εβδομάδα θα ξερουμε....

----------


## blackmailer

πολύ καλά τα αποτελέσματα!!! όχι απλά ενθαρρυντικά!!! με το καλό και οι μπόμπιρες...

----------


## mrsoulis

καλημερα μια απλη ενημερωση... σημερα από το πρωι ηταν και τα δύο τα πουλάκια μέσα στη φωλιά οσο έκανα δουλιές έξω στο μπαλκόνι μου... πραγματικά μου φαίνεται πολύ αφοσιωμένο ζευγάρι... το τονιζω συνέχεια γιατι δεν ξέρω αν εχουν προηγουμενη εμπειρία...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πρέπει να είναι !!
Συνήθως το αρσενικό κάθεται έξω από την φωλιά και την προσέχει και η θηλυκιά κάνει το κλώσημα !!
Για να μπεί μάλλον την  τάιζε ... 
Υπομονή και η προσπάθεια η δική τους αλλά και η δική σου θα ανταμοιφθεί ανάλογα !!!
κΑΛή συνέχεια ...

----------


## mrsoulis

τελικα απο οτι φαινεται το ζευγαρακι μου σταματησε στα 6 αυγα και παλι καλα δηλαδη.... το τελευταιο (6ο) το ειδα στις 28 του μηνα μπορει ομως να ηταν στη φωλια και απο την προηγουμενη μερα... απο τοτε και μεχρι σημερα δεν υπαρχει αλλο αυγο... την Πεμπτη θα κανω και μια τελευταια ωοσκοπηση να δω πως πανε τα πραγματα και απο κει και περα περιμενω τους νεοσους με το καλο!!!  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

πώπωπωπω ο θεός να στα έχει καλά ... 
Άντε υγεία υγεία ... 
Τί διαστάσεις έχει η φωλιά που της έχεις ?? Έχει χρησιμοποιήσει εκείνη καθόλου πριονίδι ?
Δες εδώ για την πορεία ενός αυγού :
*Εσωτερικό του αυγού*From Egg to Chick

----------


## mrsoulis

καλημέρα η φωλιά είναι η κλασικη ξύλινη που πουλούν τα πετ σοπ... πριονίδι δεν της έβαλα καθόλου περισσότερο επειδή δεν πρόλαβα και δεν το σκεφτηκα από την αρχη επειδη είδα βατεμα εβαλά φωλιά και την αλλη μερα ειχαμε αυγο... ετσι ειπα να μην τα ενοχλήσω...

----------


## Αντωνης25

Καμιά φωτό παίζει?  :Happy0064:

----------


## mrsoulis

φωτογραφίες έχω ανεβάσει σε προηγούμενα πόστ και με τη μανούλα στη φωλιά και αυγουλάκια... απλως ακόμα δεν έχω κάτι καινουργιο ν ανεβάσω... η επόμενη θα είναι με τον πρώτο μπόμπιρα... ελπίζω... υπομονή!!!

----------


## blackmailer

ναι ναι, μην τα ενοχλείς ιδιαίτερα τώρα!!! άστα να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

:Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0045:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159: 







 :Happy0159:

----------


## mrsoulis

καλημερα σε όλους.... οπως είδατε έχουμε και το πρωτο μπόμπιρα στη φωλιά ο οποίος ειναι και πολύ ζωηρός έχω να πω... ηθελα όμως να ρψτήσω προτείνετε κάποια συγκεκριμένη αυγοτροφή χειροποίητη όχι του εμπορίου να τους έχω στο κλουβί για το ταισμα των νεωσων αυτές τις μέρες;

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μπράβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

καλημερα και μια γρηγορη ενημερωση....

ο μικρουλης ειναι μια χαρα καθως περασε με επιτυχία η πρωτη του διανυκτέρευση... αυριο περιμένουμε και το δευτερο πιτσιρικάκι και ελπιζουμε ολα να πάνε καλα...

αλήθεια το σπασμένο αυγό το αφαιρουμε από την φωλιά για καλο και για κακό έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Από όσο ξέρω το ζευγάρι θα καθαρίσει την φωλιά από το τσόφλι! 
Είδες ότι είναι ταϊσμένο το μικρό ?

----------


## blackmailer

Δεν χρειάζεται να επέμβεις εσύ πουθενά στη φωλιά...μόνο στο δαχτυλίδωμα εάν έχεις αποφασίσει να βάλεις δαχτυλίδια στα πουλάκια σου!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αν οι γονείς δε φοράνε δακτυλίδι θα πρέπει κάπως να το καμουφλάρεις γιατί μάλλον θα προσπαθήσουν να το αφαιρέσουν! Φοράνε οι γονείς δακτυλίδι? 
Κάποιο έμπειρο μέλος θα σου πει καλύτερα για το θέμα το πως θα τα βάλεις και τι θα κάνεις σε περίπτωση που οι γονείς δεν φοράνε! 
Καλή συνέχεια και με το καλό τα επόμενα ....

----------


## mrsoulis

Σκέφτομαι να καμουφλάρω τα δαχτυλιδια με χανσαπλαστ που έχουν και το ίδιο χρώματα με τα ποδαράκια τους... Κάπου εδώ στο φόρουμ το έχω διαβάσει...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αντώνη και εγώ έτσι σκεφτόμουν αλλά λέω πως κάποια στιγμή δεν θα πρέπει να το βγάλουμε το τσιρότο ? Τότε δεν θα το δούν οι γονείς ?
Το βγάζουμε όταν τα μικρά βγούν από την φωλιά ?
Δεν ξέρω ... ελπίζω κάποιος να μας απαντήσει!!
Ωστόσο θα ψάχνω και αν δώ κάτι θα γράψω και αν μπορέσω θα βάλω και από που το είδα !!!! :winky: 
Τα άρθρα μας για το δακτυλίδωμα θα κοιτάξω μήπως υπάρχει κάτι !!! :Jumping0011:

----------


## mrsoulis

Δεν ξέρω και εγώ να σου πω την αλήθεια σκεφτόμουν να το αφήσω όσο περισσότερο μπορώ ή έστω μέχρι να το βγάλουν οι γονείς, το τσίρκο το εννοώ... Τουλάχιστον να μεγαλώσουν τα μικρά αρκετά έτσι ώστε να μην βγαίνουν τα δαχτυλίδια...

----------


## mrsoulis

Να σας ενημερώσω ότι απόψε είδα και δεύτερο μπόμπιρα στη φωλιά... Συνεχίζουμε καλά... Σκέφτομαι μάλιστα να πάρω και μια σύριγγα για ταισμα στο χέρι και την κατάλληλη κρέμα φυσικά... Θα σας ήμουν ευγνώμων αν μπορούσατε να μου πείτε ποια σύριγγα ειναι κατάλληλη, ποσά mm; 2 ειναι καλά; Επίσης μύτη με καμπύλη ή ευθεία; Έχω βρει και μια κρέμα της king την hand rearing food ειναι καλη;

----------


## blackmailer

κατ' αρχήν πολύ καλά νέα με το δεύτερο μικρό!!! εύχομαι η συνέχεια να είναι ακόμα καλύτερη...

Για τα δαχτυλίδια και το καμπουφλαζ κάντο έτσι κι αλλιώς είτε με λευκοπλαστ που το βρίσκεις σε ρολό, είτε με χάνσαπλαστ το ίδιο κάνει. μην σε απασχολεί πότε θα το ξεκαμουφλάρεις...όταν μεγαλώσουν και πλέον τα χωρίσεις απο τους γονείς και εάν ακόμα είναι εκεί άθικτο όπως θα τα πιάσεις να τα βάλεις σε άλλο κλουβί, αφαιρείς και το χανσαπλαστ...σιγά το θέμα! μέχρι τότε σε νοιάζει να είναι υγειή και να μην τους βγάλει τα δαχτυλίδια η μανα. Μετά αφαιρείς το καμουφλάζ, καταγράφεις τον αριθμό του δαχτυλιδιού στο αρχείο σου και βάζεις τα πουλάκια αλλού.

Όσον αφορά τα του ταίσματος, υπάρχει ειδικό άρθρο στο φόρουμ και είναι αυτό: *Τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι (Handfeeding)
*Όσο για την καλύτερη κρέμα για handfeeding έχω ακούσει την "Kaytee Exact handfeeding" η οποία έχει και γύρω στα 10 ευρώ το μισό κιλό όπως είχα ψάξει πρόσφατα...

----------


## mrsoulis

Διάβασα και ξαναδιάβασα το αρθρο οπως εχω κάνει αρκετες φορες στο παρελθον αλλα νομιζω θα ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο για μενα ειδικα με 2 μωρα στο σπίτι, τα οποία επειδη με βλεπουν και λίγο δεν με αφηνουν να κανω και πολλα πραγματα...

φυσικα θα υπάρχει στο πισω μέρος του μυαλού μου και αν βρω και καποιον εμπειρο θα ζητησω να μου κανει καποια μαθηματα για παν ενδεχόμενο... γιατι ειμαι απο αυτους που υποστηρίζουν άλλο η θεωρία και άλλο η πράξη...

για να αποκτήσουν τα μικρά μια οικιότητα με το ανθρωπο θα τα βοηθήσει να τα κραταω λιγο στο χέρι μου; και αν ναι από πόσων ημερων μπορω να το κάνω αυτό; την 7-8 μερα λέω καταρχην να τους περασω τα δαχτυλίδια.... βεβαια ειναι 4mm και ίσως χρειαστει να τα περάσω και αργότερα αυτό θα το δω εκεινη την ώρα φαντάζομαι...

----------


## blackmailer

η αλήθεια είναι πως άλλο θεωρία και άλλο πράξη...κατ' αρχήν τα μπατζι είναι αρκετά εύκολα το μέρωμα! δεν χρειάζεται να τα ταίσεις στο χέρι για να εξοικειωθούν μαζί σου!! αν θες μπορείς να το κάνεις συμπληρωματικά με τους γονείς πχ το απογευματάκι , οπότε και θα παίρνεις λίγο στα χέρια σου θα τους χαιδεύεις το κεφαλάκι κτλ ώστε να μην σε φοβούνται... όσο για τα δαχτυλίδια δοκιμάζεις γύρω στην 6η ημέρα και αν τα δείς λάσκα πολύ ξαναδοκιμάζεις την επόμενη...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Δαχτυλίδια στα πουλιά

----------


## CreCkotiels

Δυστυχώς την ώρα που έκανα επεξεργασία του ποστ #64  ο χρόνος έληξε οπότε δεν έγιναν αλλαγές !!!
Αυτό που ήθελα να γράψω είναι αυτό :
_δακτυλίδια στα πουλιά μπαίνουν στην ηλικία των 6-10 ημερών , ανάλογα με το είδος !!
συνήθως όταν ανοίξουν τα μάτια τους νομίζω !!!
Επιπλέον θεωρώ πως δεν πρέπει να ταίζουμε με την σύριγγα (πχ. άλλο το μητρικό το γάλα , άλλο η σκόνη ) αν δεν είναι ανάγκη !!!
Φυσικά για την εξημέρωση την ξεκινάς και όταν θα πρωτοβγούν από την φωλιά και αρχίζουν να εξερευνούν , τότε είναι θεωρώ η καλύτερη περίοδο να κάνεις ότι θές !!
πχ. να τα αφαιρείς από το κλουβί και να τα αφήνεις να είναι μαζί σου έξω από το κλουβί με τσαμπί από κεχρί και σπόρια !!! 
όλαα θα γίνονται μέσα στο σπίτι !!!
Η εξημέρωση είναι πιό εύκολη αν είναι τόσο νεαρά !!!
Τώρα χρειάζονται ησυχία και τίποτα παραπάνω ...
Καλή συνέχεια !!!_

----------


## mrsoulis

Ναι δε τα ενοχλώ θα τα αφήσω να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους και να αποκτήσουν και αυτά εμπειρίες το μόνο που θα κάνω στους νεοσσούς είναι να τα παίρνω αργότερα στο χέρι μου λιγο για να εξοικειωθούν με την ανθρώπινη παρουσία...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ καλή ιδέα !
Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αν η φωλιά έχει μέσα κουτσουλιές ή αν τις αφαιρεί η θηλυκια!
ΤότεΑν έχει κουτσουλιές νομίζω πως θα πρέπει να την καθαρίζεις αλλά και να καθαρίζεις και τα δακτυλακια των νεοσσών! 
Φυσικά θα αρχίσεις να επεμβαινεις αφού πρώτα βγουν οοολοι οι νεοσσοι και περάσουν μερικές μερούλες! 
Ειδικά αν σε βλέπουν εξ αρχής που θα ανοίξουν τα ματάκια τους θα έχεις τρομερή βοήθεια στο θέμα της εξημερωσης! 
Όπως σου έχω ξαναπεί χαίρομαι να διαβάζω το θέμα σου  γιατί βλέπω πρόοδο, αγάπη και εξέλιξη των πτηνών! 
Πολλά συγχαρητήρια ...

----------


## mrsoulis

μεχρι στιγμής η φωλιά ειναι πεντακάθαρη, τουλάχιστον μέχρι το πρωι που κοιταξα... επίσης να σας ενημερώσω ότι έσκασε και ο τρίτος μπόμπιρας και τα άλλα 2 τα μεγαλύτερα ο προλοβός τους ειναι γεμάτος... μάλιστα ο μεγαλύτερος έχει εμφανίσει και το σκάσιμο των φτερών... ίσως ανεβάσω και φωτογραφία αργότερα...

----------


## mrsoulis

όπως είχα υποσχεθεί ανεβάζω και μια φωτογραφία με τα τρία μου μωράκια (τα οποία είναι και τα πρώτα μου σαν ερασιτέχνης εκτροφέας) που είναι και ζωηρότατα....

----------


## CreCkotiels

όντως η φωλιά είναι καθαρή !!!!
Χαίρομαι για τα νέα ... καλή συνέχεια και ο θεός να τα έχει γερά !!! :Jumping0011:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πωπω, κάτι ροζ μπαλίτσες!!!! Με το καλό Αντώνη να είναι γερά και δυνατά! Να τα χαίρονται οι γονείς τους και εσείς!  :Big Grin:

----------


## blackmailer

πω πωωω....υπέροχα νέα!!!! να σου ζήσουν...άντε με το καλό και στο κλαρί τώρα!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Και το τεταρτο μπομπιράκι στη φωλιά... Ολα καλα και ταισμένα...

----------


## blackmailer

όχι ότι ζηλεύω...αλλά έχω γίνει καταπράσινος απο τη ζήλεια μου!!!  :Happy0187:

----------


## mrsoulis

Εχθές το βράδυ καθόμουν απέναντι από το κλουβί τους και μέσα στην ησυχία της νύχτας άκουγα τα μικρά να φωνάζουν και τουε γονείς ανάστατους να τρέχουν να ικανοποιήσουν όλες τους τις επιθυμίες... πραγματικά είναι ενα μεγάλο θαύμα η δημιουργία της ζωής αλλά και η ανάληψη καθηκόντων από τους γονείς....

----------


## blackmailer

α στο καλό!!! και το βράδυ;; ενώ είχαν κουρνιάσει? φαντάζομαι οι γονείς ήταν μέσα να ζεσταίνουν τα μικρά και βγήκαν να πάρουν φαγάκι και ξαναμπήκαν;

----------


## vasilis.a

> Εχθές το βράδυ καθόμουν απέναντι από το κλουβί τους και μέσα στην ησυχία της νύχτας άκουγα τα μικρά να φωνάζουν και τουε γονείς ανάστατους να τρέχουν να ικανοποιήσουν όλες τους τις επιθυμίες... πραγματικά είναι ενα μεγάλο θαύμα η δημιουργία της ζωής αλλά και η ανάληψη καθηκόντων από τους γονείς....


τι ωρα το βραδυ?ειχες φωτα αναμμενα?

----------


## mrsoulis

Γυρω στις 7 παρα ηταν μη φανταστειτε νυχτα ειχε φως ακόμα ημερας και απο μια λαμπα που κλεινω στις 7 καθε βραδυ...

----------


## vasilis.a

τοτε λογικο ειναι να ταιζουν

----------


## δημητρα

καλη συνεχεια με πολλους και γερους νεοσσους

----------


## mrsoulis

προσπάθησα σημερα να περάσω και ενα δαχτυλίδι στον πρωτο νεοσσό αλλα μεσα σε 10 λεπτα που κοιταξα πάλι τον βρηκα στο πατο της φωλιάς... βεβαια ηταν χωρις καμουφλάζ αλλα μου φανηκε και λιγο νωρις καθως περασε πολυ ευκολα... αυριο θα το ντυσω με ενα τσιροτο και θα δοκιμασω πάλι...

----------


## blackmailer

οπωσδήποτε με καμουφλάζ και εάν το δείς να περνάει με μεγάλη άνεση άστο για την επόμενη μέρα! επίσης μια συμβουλή που έχω ακούσει απο εμπειρότερους...κάνε το δαχτυλίδωμα την ώρα που ετοιμάζονται να κουρνιάσουν ώστε να μην δουν το δαχτυλίδι οι γονείς, να περάσει το βράδυ και το πρωί να μην μπορούν να το βγάλουν μιας και η ανάπτυξη σε αυτές τις ημέρες είναι τεράστια ακόμα και μέσα σε μερικές ώρες!

----------


## xrisam

Αχου κάτι μπαλάκια!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

5 τα μπαλάκια απο σήμερα... Και ολα υπεροχα...

----------


## δημητρα

τα δακτυλιδια μπαινουν περιπου απο την 11 μερα, βεβαια σε αυτο παιζουν πολλοι παραγοντες ρολο, εσυ μια και πρωτη φορα δακτυλιδωνεις, να προσπαθεις καθε 2 μερες περιπου, 7-9-11, ακομη και την 11 μπορει να βγαινει,λογο οτι εχεις πολλα πουλια στη φωλια. θα ανεβασω φωτο ποτε τα δακτυλιδωνω εγω να δεις περιπου το μεγεθος.

υ.γ βαλε καμουφλαζ αμα οι γονεις δεν φορανε δακτυλιδι

----------


## mrsoulis

Δήμητρα ευχαριστω... πραγματι την 6η μερα που δοκιμασα καταλαβα ότι ηταν αρκετα νωρις... προσπαθησα να παρω και τωρα το βραδυ το πρωτο πουλακι να του βαλω καμουφλαρισμένο δαχτυλίδι αλλα τι να πω αυτη η μάνα ειναι πολυ προατευτικη... δε με αφηνε να παρω το παιδι της απο την φωλια με κανενα τροπο... τη λυπηθηκα και την επομενη φορα θα δοκιμασω μερα...

----------


## blackmailer

δοκίμασε στο σούρουπο Αντώνη! αυτό εννοούσα εγώ πιο πάνω! όχι να έχει βραδιάσει γιατί είτε δεν θα σηκώνεται η μάνα είτε θα αναστατωθεί και θα χτυπιέται μέσα στο σκοτάδι ...

----------


## mrsoulis

για το σούρουπο πηγαινα και εγω αλλα ειχα φύγει από το σπίτι και δεν καταφερα να ειμαι πισω στην ώρα μου και είπα να μη χασω την μέρα... αλλα με αυτη την επιμονη της μάνας τα παράτησα... στο κάτω κάτω αν ειναι να τους δημιουργήσω και προβλήματα ας μην μπει και δαχτυλίδι....

----------


## mrsoulis

τελικα εκανα αλλη μια προσπάθεια σημερα το πρωι πριν από περίπου 2 ωρες με ενα καμουφλαρισμένω δαχτυλίδι και μεχρι στιγμης δεν το έχει βγάλει η μανα... βεβαια ειναι γεγονος οτι με δυσκολία και πολυ προσοχη το περασα... θα δούμε μεχρι το απόγευμα...

----------


## blackmailer

Τελικά; τι έγινε με το δαχτυλίδι του μικρού; το άφησε η μάνα; αν δεν το έβγαλε μέχρι που κούρνιασε πάμε για το πρώτο επιτυχές δαχτυλίδωμα σου!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Ευτυχως με το καμουφλαζ πηγε καλα μεχρι το απογευμα που κοιταξα δεν το ειχε βγαλει... Αυριο με την ιδια μεθοδο θα βαλω και στο δευτερο της φωλιας... Βεβαια για να ειμαι ειλικρινης πιστευω οτι με το χανσαπλαστ που βαζω για καμουφλαζ  επειδη δεν ειναι και τελεια κομμενο στις διαστασεις του δαχτυλιδιου αυτο το λιγο που περισσευει μικραινει και τη διαμετρο του δαχτυλιδιου και αρα δεν βγαινει τοσο ευκολα...

----------


## mrsoulis

τελικά πράγματι η λύση ειναι το καμουφλάζ... και σημερα το πρωί κοιταξα και ειναι ακομα στη θεση του... ενα πραγμα με ανησυχει τώρα... οταν μεγαλωσουν λιγο ακομα και βγάλω το τσιρότο αν θα φυγουν έυκολα οι κόλλες ή θα είναι το δαχτυλίδι του μα ζωή λερωμένο...

----------


## amastro

Με λίγο οινόπνευμα δεν θα φύγουν οι κόλλες από το δαχτυλίδι;

----------


## blackmailer

πολύ χαίρομαι...το πολύ πολύ πιάνεις ένα πανάκι το μουσκεύεις βενζίνη και όπως θα βγάζεις τα τσιρότα θα τα τρίβεις και λίγο με τη βενζίνη και έτοιμα!

----------


## mrsoulis

βενζίνη δε θα το επειχειρούσα... σκεφτόμουν περισσότερο το οινόπνευμα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν η εντονη οσμή του επηρεάσει τα πουλάκια... θα δουμε τότε που θα χρειαστεί βέβαια...

----------


## blackmailer

όχι βενζίνη αυτοκινήτου προφανώς...βενζίνη διάφανη που έχουμε στο σπίτι...καλύτερα απο οινόπνευμα θεωρώ εγώ μιας και εξατμίζεται αμέσως και δεν μένει ούτε μυρωδιά ούτε τπτ! ενώ το οινόπνευμα είναι πιο αποπνικτικό! εγώ πάντως έτσι είχα αφαιρέσει κάποια τσιρότα απο δαχτυλίδια πέρυσι...

----------


## mrsoulis

Ναι κατάλαβα την καθαρη εννοείς.... εννοειτε δεν θα εβαζα αυτοκινήτου... αν το εχεις δοκιμασει οκ... εχω στο σπιτι εξάλλου και για αλλες χρησεις...

----------


## blackmailer

περίμενε να δούμε μήπως προτείνει κάποιος κάτι καλύτερο αλλά σου ξαναλέω δεν είχα πρόβλημα πέρυσι και φέτος σκοπεύω να το ξανακάνω εκτός αν ακούσω καμιά καλύτερη ιδέα!

----------


## mrsoulis

τελικά είχαμε 100% επιτυχία... όλα τα αυγά ενσπορα και τα μικρα στη φωλιά έγιναν 6...... μακάρι να τα δούμε συντομα και στο κλαρί...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Με το καλό. Άντε να τα δούμε κιόλας  μεγαλωμένα!!! Φτου φτου!
Να ρωτήσω για να μαθαίνω μιας και εγώ ετοιμάζομαι σιγά σιγά (βλέπεις και γω τα τσάκωσα χθες το πρωί σε περιπτύξεις.... και έβαλα αμέσως φωλιά).
Ο αρσενικός πότε μπαίνει στη φωλιά?  Μόνο το θηλυκό κλωσάει?

----------


## mrsoulis

κοιτα να δεις στο δικο μου ζευγαράκι κυρίως ο αρσενικος καθετε εξω απο τη φωλια και φυλάει την εισοδο... περισσότερο μπαινει μεσα τωρα με τα μικρα φανταζομαι για να βοηθήσει στο ταισμα... βεβαια να σου πω την αληθεια επειδη η εκτροφη μου ειναι εξωτερικη και λειπω και ολη μερα στη δουλεια και δεν τα παρακολουθω και όλη μέρα... παντως αρκετες φορές βλεπω και τα δυο μεσα... τωρα τι κάνουν δε ξέρω γιατι δεν ανοιγω και την φωλια πολυ μην τα ενοχλώ...

----------


## mrsoulis

τιλικά το δαχτυλίδωμα με καμουφλάζ ειναι η καλυτερη λυση... εχω κανει 3 επιτυχημενα μεχρι στιγμης...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Να υποθέσω πως έχει εξωτερική επικάλυψη και δεν μπήκε και από μέσα χανζαμπλάστ μιας και όσο μεγαλώνει το ποδαράκι μπορεί να αρχίσει να το στενεύει ...
Μια φωτογραφία ενός δακτυλιδιού θα βοηθούσε !!!
Καλή συνέχεια !!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Εννοειτε απ' εξω ειναι απο μεσα και να θες δε γινεται...

----------


## mrsoulis

Σήμερα που θα περάσω το επόμενο δαχτυλίδι θα κοιτάξω να βγάλω φωτογραφίες να σας το δείξω πως φαίνεται... Καλημέρα σε όλους....

----------


## blackmailer

αναμένουμε με ανυπομονησία...

----------


## mrsoulis

οπως σας υποσχεθηκα σας στελνω και τις φωτογραφιες αλλα οπως οι εμπειροι θα διαπιστωσετε και απο τις φωτογραφιες την πατησα σαν πρωταρης που ειμαι και τσαμπα πηγε ο κοπος και η ταλαιπωρια και η δικη μου και των πουλιων...

----------


## blackmailer

μάλλον εννοείς ότι έχεις δαχτυλίδια πλαστικά ανοικτού τύπου, τα οποία δεν χρειαζόταν ούτε να μετράς μέρες, ούτε να τα καμουφλάρεις για να τα περάσεις μιας και μπορείς οποιαδήποτε στιγμή θελήσεις...βασικά τα δαχτυλίδια αυτά τα budgie τα κάνουν παιχνίδι μόλις μεγαλώσουν λίγο με το ράμφος τους και δεν νομίζω να έχει νόημα να παιδεύεσαι ούτε εσύ ούτε τα πουλάκια σου...ίσως μπορέσεις να βρείς σε κάποιο πετ σοπ πάλι ανοικτού τύπου αλλά μεταλλικά, τα οποία θα τους βάλεις κατα την απομάκρυνση τους απο το κλουβί των γονιών!!! κατα τ' άλλα τι κάνουν τα μικρά σου;

----------


## mrsoulis

ακριβως αυτο εννοω την πατησα σαν βλακας... εψαχνα καιρο να βρω κλειστου τυπου αλλα παντου μου ελεγαν οτι αυτο το μεγεθος ειναι σε ελλειψη και δεν ηξεραν ποτε θα φερει το εμποριο, μεχρι που βρηκα σε ενα eshop και μη γνωριζοντας αυτο τον τυπο των ανοιχτων πηρα τηλεφωνο και ρωτησα αν ηταν κλριστου τυπου και ο πωλητης που μαλλον ηταν πιο ασχετος απο εμενα μου ειναι ναι ειναι.... οπως καταλαβαινετε λοιπον την πατησα... την επομενη φορα θα παραγγειλω απο εξωτερικο που γραφεις και οτι θες επανω...

----------


## mrsoulis

γεια σας και πάλι τα πουλάκια μεγαλωνουν πολυ καλά και μαλιστα στα μεγαλυτερα εχουν αρχισει να βγαινουν και τα πρωτα φτερακια... αυτό ομως που ηθελα να ρωτησω ειναι τωρα που εχουν αρχισει να κουτσουλάνε και εχει βρωμίσει η φωλιά χρειάζεται να την καθαρίσω καθόλου ή να την αφησω ετσι μεχρι να βγουνε α μικρα στο κλουβι;

----------


## blackmailer

δεν αλλάζεις τίποτα, δεν πειράζεις τίποτα!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

οποτε τα αφηνω ως εχουν και περιμενω να βγουν τα μικρα απο την φωλια να απογαλακτιστουν και τοτε την ετοιμαζω για την επομενη γεννα;

----------


## blackmailer

::  :wink:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ούτε καν καθαριότητα δεν μπορεί να κάνει?  Δεν είναι επικίνδυνες οι κουτσουλιές για τα μικρά?

----------


## mrsoulis

Αυτο σκεφτηκα στην αρχη και γω αλλα μετα ρωτησα τον εαυτο μου.... Στη φυση οταν ζουν ελευθερα ποιος τους καθαριζει τις φωλιες;;;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Στην φύση τα απομακρύνουν οι γονείς ...
Όπως και στην αιχμαλωσία κάποια το κάνουν...

Είναι επικίνδυνο να κολλήσουν τα δακτυλάκια τους , πάνω τους  , στα φτερά των γονιών και προφανώς αναπτύσσονται μικροοργανισμοί παθογόνοι , εκτός αυτού και η υγρασία-μούχλα !!!!

Εγώ την καθάριζα πάντα και δεν είχα θέμα !!! 
Τώρα που είναι μεγάλα τα μικρά δεν θα τα αφήσουν-μισήσουν που πολύ αυτό φοβούνται ...
Πάντα η υγιεινή ...

Επιπλέον , για δεύτερη αναπαραγωγή δεν θα πήγαινα μιας και αν θυμάμαι καλά δεν είχες κάνει διατροφική προετοιμασία στους γονείς πέραν από την διατροφή που τους παρέχεις για συντήρηση ... 
Καλό θα ήταν να ξεκουραστούν και να μην πάνε σε συνέχεια .... 5 ή 6 μικρά (δεν θυμάμαι ) θα μεγαλώσουν .... είναι πολύ μεγάλη κούραση !!! :winky: 

Προφανώς πάντα εσύ επιλέγεις !!! καλή συνέχεια και βάλε μας μια φωτογραφία να δούμε σε τί κατάσταση βρίσκεται η φωλιά !!!

----------


## blackmailer

όσο είναι μικρά στη φωλιά ενοχλούμε όσο μπορούμε λιγότερο το ζευγάρι γενικά. μετά που θα βγούν οι νεοσσοί απο τη φωλιά καθαρίζεις εάν θέλεις. 
όσον αφορά αυτό που είπε ο Μάριος δεν έχεις θέμα εάν τρώνε σουπιοκόκκαλο και εάν τους παρέχεις πλούσια διατροφή και τώρα με λαχανικά και αυγοτροφή απαραίτητα !!! άποψη μου πάντα....
Αντώνη, όποτε μπορέσεις βγάλτα καμιά φώτο να τα χαζέψουμε ρε συ... ::

----------


## mrsoulis

καλημερα σε ολους,

τελικα επειδη και εγω πιστευω οτι η καθαριοτητα ειναι η μιση αρχοντια και η κατασταση ειχε παραγινει με τις κουτσουλιες δεν αντεξα... τα εβγαλα απο τη φωλια μια γρηγορη και την τιναξα απο τις κουτσουλιες... εκανα οσο πιο γρηγορα μπορουσα για να μην τα εχω εξω πολυ ώρα... δειτε και δύο φωτογραφιες σημερινες απο την φωλια με τα μικρα...

----------


## Efthimis98

Κουκλάκια ζωγραφιστά είναι! Όντως, το θέμα της καθαριότητας είναι αρκετά αμφιλεγόμενο από όσο έχω εγώ παρατηρήσει. Ναι μεν η καθαριότητα είναι υψίστης σημασίας, αλλά από την άλλη υπάρχει φόβος άγχους των γονιών ή και εγκατάλειψη των μικρών. Εγώ, αν ήμουν στη θέση σου, θα έκανα το εξής: αν είχα μία δεύτερη *ίδια* φωλιά -που είναι καθαρή- θα τα έβαζα εκεί και πίσω στο κλουβί. Θα έπλενα την άλλη και θα την άφηνα να στεγνώσει για να τη χρησιμοποιήσω και άλλη φορά!!
Αν τώρα δεν έχεις, αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να βγάλεις για λίγο τη φωλιά ( όταν τα μικρά έχουν ανοίξει τα μάτια τους και όταν έχουν καλυφθεί με αρκετά πούπουλα ) και να ξύσεις τις κουτσουλιές, όχι όμως να την πλύνεις, γιατί πρώτον θα αργήσει να στεγνώσει, και δεύτερον, αν τη βάλεις μισοβρεγμένη, εκεί να δεις από την υγρασία ανθυγιεινό περιβάλλον!!

----------


## mrsoulis

χωρις να ειμαι ειδικος και χωρις να εχω και καμια προηγουμενη εμπειρια, δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι καλη ιδεα να τους αλλαξω την φωλια, γιατι η θηλυκια μεχρι να εξοικιωθεί με την φωλια οταν της την εβαλα εκανε ολοκληρη διαδικασία... νομιζω οτι αν της βαλω καινουργια θα της φανει παραξενο... βεβαια πραγματικα πιστευω οτι το ενστικτο της μητροτητας θα υπερισχύσει και θα μπει να τα ταισει τα μικρα, αλλα μιας και κανει και λιγο κρυο αυτες τις μερες δε θελω να σπαταλησει χρονο για να εξοικιωθει παλι με την νεα της φωλια...

τελοσπαντων, καλο ειναι να ακουγονται διαφορες γνωμες καισαν νεος στο χομπι περιμενω να κρινεται τις αποψεις μου οσοι γνωριζετε παραπάνω γιατι οι αποψεις μου βασιζονται περισσοτερο στην παρατηρηση... 

τελος μια χαρα μπηκε και τα ταισε οσο την παρατηρουσα μετα που την επανατοποθετησα

----------


## blackmailer

αρα ολα καλα....υπεροχα τα μικρα σου, με το καλο να τα δουμε με τα φτερακια τους και στο κλαδι...

----------


## mrsoulis

ναι μια χαρα τα πανε... βεβαια τωρα που ειναι 6 στη φωλια η αναπτυξη τους δεν ειναι το ιδιο γρηγορη αλλα παντα ειναι ταισμενα, τουλαχιστον οσες φορες τα εχω κοιταξει... ιδιαιτερα ομως τα δυο μικροτερα εχουν μεινει λιγακι πισω... 

συμφωνα όμως και με την καταναλωση τροφης φαινεται να πηγαινει καλα...

----------


## mrsoulis

να και μια σημερινη φωτογραφια με τα μικρουλια μου... οταν βγαλω την φωλια να την τιναξω απο τις κουτσουλιες θα βγαλω και φωτογραφια με ολα τα μικρα σε παραταξη...

----------


## parrotlover❤

Πανέμορφα τα μωρακια σου

----------


## CreCkotiels

άπα παπ μια περιέργεια στο βλέμα τους !!!
ζουζούνιαα !!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Βρε μεγάλωσαν αυτά!!!
Να ναι καλά!

----------


## blackmailer

πωω πωωω κάτι φάτσες!!! συγχαρητήρια στους άξιους γονείς!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλέ, τι μωρά ατελείωτα είναι αυτάαααα!!! Πανέμορφα να τα χαίρεσαι Αντώνη!! 

Πολλές  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## kostas0206

Αντωνη πανεμορφα ζουζουνακια!!
Ανυπομονουμε και για αλλες φωτογραφιες!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## xrisam

Τι μπομπιράκια είναι τούτα!!! :Jumping0045:

----------


## mrsoulis

σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις ευχες σας και τον καθενα ξεχωριστα... ευχαριστω και για το ματακι το χρειαζόμαστε νομιζω  :winky: ...

δοξα το Θεο ολα φαινονται να πηγαινουν καλα... μαλιστα παρειγγειλα και 76αρες κλουβες για τα μικρα, και ηθελα να ρωτησω αν κανενας εχει δοκιμασει να βαλει σε τετοια πουλακια αυτες τις πολυ ωραιες αυτοματες ταιστρες... στα καναρινια και τα παραδεισακια δουλευουν τελεια, αλλα για τα budgies δε ξερω αν τα βολευει και λογο του ραμφους τους...

----------


## blackmailer

την εχει δοκιμασει φιλος μου αυτη την ταιστρα χωρις κανενα προβλημα! μην αγχωνεσαι...καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## mrsoulis

> την εχει δοκιμασει φιλος μου αυτη την ταιστρα χωρις κανενα προβλημα! μην αγχωνεσαι...καλη συνεχεια!


ωραια να τους βαλω μια γιατι τωρα δεν προλαβαινω να γεμιζω ταιστρες....

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

> μαλιστα παρειγγειλα και 76αρες κλουβες για τα μικρα,


Τα μικρά πότε τα χωρίζεις από τους γονείς?  Και θα τα βάλεις όλα μετά μαζί?

----------


## mrsoulis

Θα τα χωρίσω όταν με το καλό βεβαιώνω οτι μπορούν να φάνε μόνα τους με άνεση... Ακόμα ειναι πολυ νωρίς βέβαια... Τωρα για το μέλλον τους θα χαρίσω κάποια και σε μέλη του φόρουμ εννοείτε αν ενδιαφέρονται και βρεθεί και τρόπος και τόπος συνάντησης που να βολεύει... Ίσως να κρατήσω ένα ζευγάρι ανταλασσοντας ένα θηλυκό ή ενα αρσενικό με κάποιο αλλο για να μην έχω θέματα με τα αδελφάκια...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Η 76αρα ζευγαρώστρα είναι τρομερή για τα μικρά , και κυρίως για ένα ζευγάρι !!!!
Θα έχουν και την δυνατότητα να πετάνε ...
Με ωραία και σωστή διακόσμηση θα έχεις καταπληκτικά και πολύ καλά λειτουργικά κλουβιά !!!
 ::

----------


## mrsoulis

Το ξέρω το έψαξα αρκετά βέβαια για να είμαι ειλικρινής μια βοήθεια για την διακόσμηση θα την χρειαστεί αλλά έχω δει αρκετά σχετικά θέματα στο φόρουμ και δε νομίζω να δυσκολεύω να βρω ιδέες...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Θα κάνεις να υποθέσω κάποιο ξεχωριστό θέμα για την διακόσμηση όταν έρθει η ώρα ...
Τότε θα τα πούμε όλα και πιο αναλυτικά !!!
Με το καλό να ανέβουν στο κλαρί !!!

Θα προχωρήσεις τελικά σε δεύτερη αναπαραγωγή ??

----------


## mrsoulis

Δευτερη αναπαραγωγη λεω να κανω το Σεπτεμβρη πρωτα ο Θεος... Τωρα θα εχω πολυ δουλεια με μια μεγαλη κλουβα που φτιαχνω για τα καναρινια μου και σε αυτα θα δωσω το μεγαλυτερο βαρος της αναπαραγωγης...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κοίτα καλό θα ήταν να τα αφήσεις γενικά να ξεκουραστούν !!!
Άφησε τα για του χρόνου καλύτερα !!!
Μέσα στο καλοκαίρι θα κάνεις διατροφή για την πτερόροια τους ... 
πότε θα κάνεις διατροφική προετοιμασία για το ζευγάρωμα του Σεπτέμβρη ?? Αν το δείς δεν βγαίνει ...
Καλό θα ήτα λοιπόν ή να πάς επιτόπου σε δεύτερη γέννα ή η δική μου άποψη να κάνεις κάθε χρόνο μια γέννα κάθε άνοιξη !!!
Σκέψου το και αποφάσισε με κριτήριο το καλό των πουλιών ...
Και πάλι να τα χαίρεσαι και αν γίνεται βάλε μας μια φωτογραφία να δούμε τους γονείς !!!
 ::  ::

----------


## mrsoulis

Δεν με απασχολεί να τα βάλω για δεύτερη γέννα δεν έχω σκοπό να κάνω εκτροφή απλώς να ικανοποιώ την επιθυμία τους για ζευγάρωμα θέλω... 

Μόνο αν με την συμπεριφορά τους δω οτι το επιθυμούν, δεν έχω εμπειρία ακόμα και λέω Σεπτέμβρη χωρίς να ξέρω την αντιμετώπιση τους μέχρι τότε, μακάρι να γεννούν μια φορά το χρόνο έτσι θα μπορώ να τους βρω και καλύτερες οικογένειες να τα υιοθετήσουν και να είμαι και σίγουρος οτι όπου πανε θα περάσουν φινα...

Φωτογραφίες έχω βγάλει και τα μικρά και τον πατέρα και θα τα ανεβάσω αργότερα... Μόλις μπορέσω να βρω σε καλη θέση την μάνα θα βγάλω και αυτήν...

----------


## kostas0206

Εγω εχω παρατηρησει οτι αν τα πουλια εχουν προετοιμαστει καλα, προχωρανε μονα τους σε δευτερη γεννα οταν τα πρωτα μικρα εχουν φτασει σε καποια ηλικια(συνηθως στον απογαλακτισμο των πρωτων). Αν γινει αυτο πιστευω μια δευτερη γεννα δεν θα μπορει να αποτραπει.

Παντως Αντωνη και εγω θα προτιμουσα να κανουν μια γεννα το χρονο αλλα τα ενστικτα τους συνηθως τα οδηγουν σε επομενη επιτοπου γεννα...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πάρα πολύ ωραία !!
Απλά να σου υπενθυμίσω κάτι απλό πως για όσο τους έχουμε εμείς φωλιά τόσο εκείνα θα θέλουν να ζευγαρώνουν (από εδώ και πέρα μιας και οι συνθήκες είναι πολύ καλές !!!) !
Οπότε θα επιλέξεις αν θα βγεί ή θα αφεθεί η φωλιά !!!

Για την φωτοραφία των γονέων θέλω απλά να δούμε το χαλινό τους ... τίποτα παραπάνω !!!  ::  :Party0035: 

Πολλά μπράβο και καλή συνέχεια !! :Happy0065:

----------


## mrsoulis

οπως σας υποσχεθηκα ενγαλα καποιες φωτογραφιες....

ο πατερας



και τα τεκνα

----------


## blackmailer

χαχαχαχα. πυροβολαρχία, ημί-ανάπαυση!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ποτέ δεν θα πάψει να με εντυπωσιάζει, η διαφορά μεγέθους μεταξύ του πρώτου μικρού και του τελευταίου!!! 

Υπέροχα είναι Αντώνη!

----------


## kostas0206

Πολυ ομορφα τα μικρα!!! 

Μονο εγω εχω υποψια για splayed legs ή οχι; 
Μπορει να φταιει και το γεγονος οτι ειναι σε  γυαλι τα μικρα...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ όμορφαααα !!!
Και ο μπαμπάς είναι φούλ σε πύρωμα μου φαινεται !!!
Έτοιμος για όλα ...
Πολύ ωραία !!!!
Αναμένουμε για την μαμά ...
όντως και εγώ έχω υποψίες για splayed legs ... 
Καλού κακού δες εδώ και άνοιξε κάποιο θέμα τώρα που είναι νωρίς στην κατάλληλη ενότητα !!!


*Νεοσσοί με στραβά πόδια - αντιμετώπιση splayed legs*

----------


## blackmailer

μην αγχώνετε τσάμπα καλέ τον άνθρωπο! τα μικρά ούτε το βάρος τους δεν μπορούν να σηκώσουν ακόμη, είναι και πάνω στο γυαλί...τι να κάνουν;

----------


## mrsoulis

Και εγω νομιζω απο το γυαλι ειναι αλλα να ρωτησω με την ευκαιρια ποια ειναι η καταληλλη ηλικία για να διαπιστωσεις αν υπαρχει προβλημα;

----------


## kostas0206

Φαινεται απο πολυ νωρις αν εχουν ή οχι. Παντως οσο νωριτερα τοσο το καλυτερο.

Εδω, οπως βλεπεις ακομα και το μικροτερο(Πιστευω ουτε 5 ημερων) φαινεται οτι εχει.

----------


## mrsoulis

θα τα κοιταξω παλι αλλα δεν εχω δει και κατι τετοιο ωσες φορες εχω κοιταξει την φωλια... πιστευω θα μου ειχε τρβηξει την προσοχη...

----------


## mrsoulis

να και μια φωτογραφια με το ζευγάρι... τελικα ο χαλινος της θηλυκιας χει γινει ανοιχτο θαλασσι.... σημαινει κατι; μηπως καποια διατροφικη αναγκη;

----------


## kostas0206

Θα ηθελα πως η θυληκια σου αρχισει σιγα σιγα να βγαινει απο περιδιο αναπαραγωγης! 

Το σκουρο καφε(που μαλλον μεχρι τωρα ειχε) εδειχνει το πυρωμα της!

Ωμορφα πουλακια!  :winky:

----------


## mrsoulis

και εγω ετσι νομιζω βεβαια ο αρσενικος νομιζω ειναι στο φουλ πυρωμενος και δε ξερω τι συνεπειες μπορει να εχει αυτο... θα δουμε...

----------


## kostas0206

Ναι οντως ο αρσενικος ειναι φουλ πυρωμενος! Μπορει να υπαρχουν τσακωμει αλλα αυτα ειναι μονο υποθεσεις. 
Εγω στη θεση σου, οταν θα απογαλακτιζόταν και ο τελευταιος νεοσσος, θα χωριζα το ζευγαρι για λιγες μερες(αν δεν προχωρουσαν σε δευτερη γεννα παντα) ωστε να ηρεμησει λιγο ο αρσενικος και μετα παλι μαζι.  :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

πΟλύ όμορφα πουλιά !!

Το θηλυκό έχει βγει από την περίοδο του ζευγαρώματος !
Το αρσενικό έχει μουντό μπλε αλλά όχι τόσο φωτεινό , οπότε μάλλον και αυτός σιγά σιγά βγαίνει !!!

Όλα πολύ καλά !
Τα μικρά τελικά τα κοίταξες για τα ποδαράκια που λέγαμε ?
Αν τα βάλεις πάνω σε ένα πανί ή κάποιο ξύλο που να μην γλιστράει πάλι τα ίδια αποτελέσματα έχουν ?
Αν διάβασες και το άρθρο εύκολα θα ξεπεραστεί το πρόβλημα αν το προλάβουμε ...
Οπότε κοίταξε το ξανά , όχι πάνω σε γυαλί αλλά κάτι που να μην γλιστράει !!!

 :Jumping0044:

----------


## mrsoulis

καλησπερα σε ολους... εχθες τα εβγαλα παλι απο τη φωλια να τιναξω την φωλια απο τις ακαθαρσιες και τα εβαλα επανω σε ξυλο... δοξα το Θεο δεν ειδα κανενα προβλημα στα ποδαρακια τους ολα καλα!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

τα μικρουλια μου συνεχιζουν να μεγαλωνουν και να γινονται πανεμορφα... καθε μερα κραταω για λιγη ωρα στα χερια μου τα μεγαλυτερα και φαινονται να εχουν εξικοιωθει αρκετα με την ανθρωπινη παρουσια... αργοτερα σημερα αν προλαβω θα ανεβασω και φωτογραφιες....

----------


## Αντωνης25

Θελουμε φοτό!!! :Ρ

----------


## mrsoulis

γεια σας μετα απο πολυ καιρο.... ξερω ειμαι αδικαιολογητος αλλα η δουλεια ηταν πολυ απαιτητικη τον τελευταιο μηνα.... για να σας αποζημειωσω ομως επανερχομαι με μερικες φωτογραφιες...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χρόνια Πολλά , Χριστός Ανέστη! 
Μπράβο μπράβο να σας ζήσουν ...
Όλη οι παπαγάλοοικογένεια μαζί  :Love0020: 
 :Happy0064:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Koυκλάκια!!!

----------


## Αντωνης25

τέλεια ειναι!

----------


## mrsoulis

Γνωρίζει κανένας να μου πει αυτο το μπλε με τον απαλό χρωματισμό χωρίς μαύρα φτερά ειναι κάποια συγκεκριμένη μεταλλαξη;

----------


## xrisam

Να τα χαίρεσαι είναι υπέροχα!!!

Προσοχή στα πορτάκια είδα ότι δεν έχεις μανταλάκι ή λουκετάκι. Οι παπαγάλοι ανοιγουν πόρτες για πλάκα όσο μικροι και να είναι...

----------


## blackmailer

ω ρε τι ομορφιές είναι αυτές; υπέροχα τα πουλάκια σου...και γαλάζια και πρασινάκια!! να σου ζήσουν!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πανέμορφα τα ζουζούνια!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------

